# Strawberry Rhubarb Pie



## Ratton (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't made a pie in months, but I am up north now and local strawberries have just started being picked, so I decided to make a strawberry rhubarb pie. I got a couple of boxes of strawberries that had been picked just a few hour before I used them and I picked the rhubarb myself.

Here is the result!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful! That looks superb, and I can only imagine how amazing it tastes.


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! I'll put on a pot of coffee, get the plates!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll take a slice please!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow that looks good! Forget the slice, I'll take the recipe


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 1, 2011)

:hungry::hungry:


----------



## steeley (Jul 2, 2011)

forget all those cupcake and fondant cakes everyone shills.
PIE that':coffeelots:s for me


----------



## tychoseven (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorite! My grandfather grew rhubarb in his garden and we'd make strawberry rhubarb pie every summer.


----------



## NoCoMom (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks amazing! A friend gave me some rhubarb this spring and I made some delish raspberry-rhubarb jam...


----------



## NoCoMom (Jul 10, 2011)




----------

